# Urban Jungle Theme



## Kuristopha (Feb 22, 2005)

Pics in and throughout the city, buildings, people, traffic etc.


----------



## lopix (Mar 18, 2005)




----------



## Kuristopha (Mar 22, 2005)

Great shots!  I love that stuff.  I wish i had access to a scanner to put up some of my own.


----------



## mad_malteaser (Mar 22, 2005)

I love that "Visitor Parking" shot. The textures really do something for me.


----------



## lopix (Mar 24, 2005)

Kuristopha - me too, always want to see the work of others.

mad_malteaser - thanx! always good to see another Deviant here, I will have to go check you out, I'm at http://lopix.deviantart.com


----------



## Xmetal (Mar 24, 2005)

Racing through Suburbia...






Sitting still in Town...


----------



## thebeginning (Apr 18, 2005)

I didnt see any threads on street shots, and i searched for it too, so if i missed it, please tell me  

just post some street or city shots of yours (not architecture)

here are some of mine...


----------



## Corry (Apr 18, 2005)

Threads merged.


----------



## cakerx (May 6, 2005)

http://sky.prohosting.com/cakerx/subway.html

its just a few, of the many of B&W and color photos I've done in NYC


----------



## raul_the_truck (May 9, 2005)

Here are some of mine in Seattle.


----------



## DIRT (May 9, 2005)

Here are a few urban night shots.






the vent


----------



## Desitas (May 10, 2005)

Hi guys, I know my gallery is not URBAN but I love your pics - how do you manage to give them such an edge ?!?
Please give suggestions about my gallery: http://sitekreator.com/PHO


----------



## mwgiesbrecht (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Arpeggio9 (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## timor (Nov 12, 2013)

mwgiesbrecht said:


>


Wow, this one is good !


----------



## Philmar (Aug 17, 2018)

Remnants of a previous day&#x27;s alfombra - Semana Santa in Antigua, Guatemala by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Philmar (Aug 28, 2018)

An urban canyon in Lower Manhattan - New York City by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 28, 2018)

#1






#2





#3





#4


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## wannabe photographer (Aug 31, 2018)

Gary A. said:


> #1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


big like for all photos


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 31, 2018)

@Gary A. You do still have an eye for photography. Great set! #1 Is my favorite, though I'd be tempted to either crop out or clone out the distracting building on the right. #2 Is scary different, I like. #3 Is cool with the perspective, though the morie' is a little distracting.


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 31, 2018)

@Wannabe & smoke:  What I like in particular in #1 is that it's Los Angeles City Hall.


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 31, 2018)

#5





#6





#7





#8


----------



## smoke665 (Aug 31, 2018)

Wow Gary powerful stuff!


----------



## snowbear (Aug 31, 2018)




----------



## Philmar (Aug 31, 2018)

Serendipity and the butcher - seedier part of Queen Street East by Phil Marion, on Flickr



A Mickey Mouse street of Toronto by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Sep 2, 2018)




----------



## Philmar (Sep 11, 2018)

Narrow streets of Siena by Phil Marion, on Flickr


apartments - hilly Amman, Jordan by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 13, 2018)

Glasgow's oldest pub


----------



## Philmar (Sep 15, 2018)

Vijaya Nagaram Ghat on the banks of the River Ganges - Varanasi, India by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------

